# Expats clubs and socials in UAE



## Linda Altmisdoert (Oct 6, 2009)

I notice that some countries thrive on expats clubs and socials i.e. German-Emirates Club. Are there any similar British or English speaking clubs?

Linda


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

all the clubs are british here


----------



## Linda Altmisdoert (Oct 6, 2009)

What clubs are there and where are they? Linda


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

what kind of clubs r u looking for??


----------



## Linda Altmisdoert (Oct 6, 2009)

*Clubs in the Emirates*

Most countries I´ve worked in have like British-Emirates Society os similar. Places where the resident expats meet regularly. There only seems to be the golf club in the Emirates and if you don´t play golf you are stuffed !




eyad84 said:


> what kind of clubs r u looking for??


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry I cant help with that....
but if you r looking for british expats, they r easy to find here on the forum

if u r looking for expat in general, i can help 

cheers


----------



## Linda Altmisdoert (Oct 6, 2009)

*British Clubs*

OK, but what are they and where are they .....?




eyad84 said:


> all the clubs are british here


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

i am sorry u must have got me wrong, I meant that british expats r easy to find on this forum
just post again with more details and u will get alot of nice ppl to tell you what u need

sure you will get alot of creeps sending u pm 

good luck


----------

